# PSU for friend's rig !! Confused by sticky threads.



## a-raam (Jan 4, 2013)

i am helping my friend build his rig.
we decided on the base config from PC config thread.
Gpu from Graphic Cards thread.
we were deciding on PSU but after reading sticky threads i am confused about the appropriate PSU.

Our proposed Config:
Intel i3 2120
Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB OC GDDR5
4 gb ram

was interested in this PSU .
is it sufficient??


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^^Mention Your Budget
For that rig Corsair CX430V2 will suffice..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2013)

Do not get cooler master psu.they are not so good.corsair cx430w at rs 2700 is enough


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

a-raam said:


> was interested in this PSU .
> is it sufficient??



Good choice, and it is sufficient.
But I would suggest you to get Corsair CX430V2 only because it is available at lower price, 2.5K
Quality of both are almost same. So why will your friend spend more money?


----------



## a-raam (Jan 5, 2013)

@d6bmg, budget around 3k.
i would need a good cabby too.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

a-raam said:


> @d6bmg, budget around 3k.
> i would need a good cabby too.



Then for <3K CX430V2 is a very good choice.

What is the budget for cabinet?


----------



## a-raam (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh nothing too flashy.
Just something around 3-4k which should be able to fit a 7850 and should have decent to good ventilation and cooling.
Also if it has front USB 3.0 ports its a perk but not a must-have.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

^^ check this out :
Buy NZXT Source 210 Black with Window Cabinet in Mumbai India


----------



## a-raam (Jan 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ check this out :
> Buy NZXT Source 210 Black with Window Cabinet in Mumbai India



thats awesome @TOPGEAR !!! i guess my problems are sorted.
corsair 430cx psu and nzxt source 210 cabby.

a teeny query:
which mobos does it support??and also if my mobo has usb 3.0 ports and my cabby has usb 2.0 ports and if i connect these 3.0 ports to the 2.0 ports will i get 3.0 speeds??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

That Chassis, i.e. source 210 have front USB3 port with internal header.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 6, 2013)

what about this for a cabby??
Cooler Master Elite 344 USB 3.0 Cabinet

and also he finally decided to go for a 2gb 7850 so is the psu still enough??


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 6, 2013)

A Bitfenix Merc Alpha if he doesnt need something too flashy, a CM Elite 431 if he needs a USB 3
Dont get the Elite 344, its a mini tower, low on space, and hence ventilation. 
Get the 344 ONLY if youre short on space.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 6, 2013)

We arent short of space.We are short of cash  we started with a budget of 26k.
i3-2120 + hd 7850 2gb + Corsair 8g RAM + h61 asus mobo + corsair 430cx psu already comes too 29.8k and we arent even thinl about an HDD.:screwy:


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

a-raam said:


> what about this for a cabby??
> Cooler Master Elite 344 USB 3.0 Cabinet
> 
> and also he finally decided to go for a 2gb 7850 so is the psu still enough??



Bad chassis in terms of everything.. Avoid it.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Bad chassis in terms of everything.. Avoid it.



Lol...


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 6, 2013)

@Op i would have suggested the Bitfenix Prodigy but i guess that would exceed your budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> @Op i would have suggested the Bitfenix Prodigy but i guess that would exceed your budget.



FYI: That's an ITX chassis.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

a-raam said:


> t
> a teeny query:
> which mobos does it support??and also if my mobo has usb 3.0 ports and my cabby has usb 2.0 ports and if i connect these 3.0 ports to the 2.0 ports will i get 3.0 speeds??



No.



a-raam said:


> what about this for a cabby??
> Cooler Master Elite 344 USB 3.0 Cabinet
> 
> and also he finally decided to go for a 2gb 7850 so is the psu still enough??



Cm Elite 344 is a very decent cabby IMO but you must consider that you won't be able to use any motherboard larger than mAtx with this.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 7, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> @Op i would have suggested the Bitfenix Prodigy but i guess that would exceed your budget.


can you tell me the price and shop in india selling it.
my friend wanna buy it but cant find it in delhi..


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 7, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> can you tell me the price and shop in india selling it.
> my friend wanna buy it but cant find it in delhi..


flipkart lists it as coming soon.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> can you tell me the price and shop in india selling it.
> my friend wanna buy it but cant find it in delhi..



you can get one from here or here


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 8, 2013)

Corsair 200r and Cooler Master K380 are also good cabinets have a look at them..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> can you tell me the price and shop in india selling it.
> my friend wanna buy it but cant find it in delhi..



See a selling thread at erodov. You can PM the seller over there with your query.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 9, 2013)

decided on the 500 watt corsair psu.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 9, 2013)

CX500 or GS500. Anyways both are fine.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 9, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> CX500 or GS500. Anyways both are fine.



i guess it was the cx500.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 9, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> flipkart lists it as coming soon.





topgear said:


> you can get one from here or here





d6bmg said:


> See a selling thread at erodov. You can PM the seller over there with your query.


thank you all.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

a-raam said:


> i guess it was the cx500.



Bad choice as 500Watt PSU.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 10, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Bad choice as 500Watt PSU.



Why man ???


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

a-raam said:


> Why man ???



CX500 isn't as good as any other PSUs made by Corsair. (It applicable to all CX series PSUs)
CX500, would eventually work as a effecient ~420-430 Watt PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ AFAIK, that was the issue with the 1st generation of CX series. The new CX v2 series has overcome that issue and can actually provide the rated power up to 42/45 degree Celsius. Check the Johnyguru and Kitguru review for CX V2 series


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

And I read somewhere that new GX series from CM are really very good. They are 80+ Bronze certified too.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

but CM GX series costs more than corsair CX series and still I think CX (v2) series is still a little better compared to Cm GX series.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 11, 2013)

so corsair cx v2 500w psu??


----------



## vkl (Jan 11, 2013)

^^It's fine.Go ahead.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ AFAIK, that was the issue with the 1st generation of CX series. The new CX v2 series has overcome that issue and can actually provide the rated power up to 42/45 degree Celsius. Check the Johnyguru and Kitguru review for CX V2 series



Still, apart from being VFM, they are not that good, compared to other better ones.
As OP have limited budget, he have very few budget.



topgear said:


> but CM GX series costs more than corsair CX series and still I think CX (v2) series is still a little better compared to Cm GX series.



Only GX450 (AFAIK).


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

GX-550 costs around ~4.6k ( same as GS600) and the CX500v2 Costs at-least 1.2k less. For another eg GX650 costs 5.6k but you can get a TX650  @ ~5.2k - so overall GX series is overpriced.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> GX-550 costs around ~4.6k ( same as GS600) and the CX500v2 Costs at-least 1.2k less. For another eg GX650 costs 5.6k but you can get a TX650  @ ~5.2k - so overall GX series is overpriced.



this is confusing now people.
i am confused so many models and so many versions.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 12, 2013)

no need to be confused he is just sharing the fact that, at the same price point GX series is overpriced compared to corsair


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ yep, you are right  anyway, Op should stick with Corsair CX500v2.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, you are right  anyway, Op should stick with Corsair CX500v2.



:doublethumbs:

and btw, @topgear, just saw you CM elite 430 discussion thread and i must say that the blue LED fan looks greaT.available on 430??

also will it fit a 7850??


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

yep, elite 430 can easily accommodate a HD 7850.


----------

